# NCE Procab sound button reassignment



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Just got my NCE PH10R. On my one Mogul, the F buttons work fine but the Horn and Bell buttons play the wrong sounds. The Horn button plays the brake sound and the Bell button plays the crossing whistle. Is there a way to reassign these so they play the correct one?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Some LGB units can have sounds reprogrammed. This is NOT documented but I found that CV33 to 40 control sounds on some units. I have 2 identical sound cards on one train and was able to reprogram cv 1-4 to 5-8. Now 1 address can control 2 different sound boards separately!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would suggest reprogramming the decoder, not the throttle.


The throttle can indeed be reprogrammed.


Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I found where you can reassign the bell button. It is in the Setup Cab Parameters. 
Are you saying that I could move the sounds around through a CV, so that the whistle would be assigned to button 2 instead of 1?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes, do a google search on your sound card model number and remap functions... I would not remap my throttle unless it suited all of my decoders... 



if you get a new loco, and the sounds are on different functions, then you will be really messed up.


Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I have been reading the manual. I think it is just me not understanding some things. 
I do have a sound card manual but it does not have anything about reassigning functions. However, after doing a search, I did find one which has all the CV values. Sometimes, you need to know what to search for. 
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

It wouldn't accept the necessary CV values. This Mogel has a factory installed decoder and sound. I contacted AllaboutLGB for the CV values and he states this model does not allow the sounds to be remapped. I guess I won't be able to use the horn and bell buttons for this engine. Bummer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep asking questions, look over the programming track section about paged mode, etc.


Bummer about not being able to remap the function, but I swear I saw a post on it..


what was the model of the sound card?, I'll look into it then



Greg


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

He said it was a LGB Large Decoder. I took the engine apart. It looks like a combined loco and sound board mostly covered with connector ports. The normal 6500x can be remapped. That is on a different engine. Haven’t gotten back to that one. Will install the 408 decoder in it and see what happens. Will be a few days. Life is in the way this week.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, can you shed some light here?


I thought you said on another thread it was a 65001, but I guess it isn't.


Greg


p.s. Clubber do you have a regular name?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Need to know the engine model number. Many LGB engines have fixed sound function keys and older ones are serial presses of F1. It is the boxcars that I have found cv 33-40 useful for remapping.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

The 65001 is in my LGB 21181 Mogul. It is pre-DCC and had to have the original circuit board cut out and replaced with a decoder. I have been away and unable to mess with it. I will try again this weekend. 

This Mogul is the LGB 26194. It has the factory installed decoder and sound, which apparently cannot digitally remap the sound functions. They are probably hardwired in to a function address. I may be able to rewire them if the functions go through connectors, but, this may affect the track reed switch triggers. I doubt I will be able to figure this out without the circuit diagram which I probably will never have access to.

Sorry if there was confusion. I tried to put them in separate threads. 

V/r,
Dan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 26194 has a non sound LGB DCC board and has a SUSI sound board connected to it. I have never tried to move sounds on this combination which is in my Sumpter valley and Coke mogul. I just set my handheld with icons for existing sound mapping which is easy to do with the latest Zimo system.
It is a shame LGB never documented all the settings for decoders.


----------

